# Marantz vp-15s1 Is it out of my league



## rwk2002 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was given the opportunity to purchase a lightly used Marantz projector for 300 dollars. Everything works great but the question I have is the projector more than I need. My want for a projector was to be used in a unfinished basement for movies and games with the family and also used for the occasional outdoor movie night. The Marantz seems to be such a high end projector I don't want to damage it by moving it. Do you think it would be a better idea for me to just sell this projector and purchase a hd20 or a Epson. Also I have know idea on what settings I should be using on this projector if anyone has any input on that it would be great. Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just handle it carefully. It is a fine unit and if it works well for $300 sounds like a good deal.


----------

